# Reims A26/A4 New Interchange



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

The new A26/A4 interchange at Reims has recently opened.

Details and interactive guide here.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow that has changed since we were there in September.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm bumping my original posting, as I expect it might be of interest to people heading off towards the French Alps in the near future.

:wink:


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Good to see they haven't forgotten the toll booths - grrr!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Tobysmumndad said:


> The new A26/A4 interchange at Reims has recently opened.


Many thanks for posting that. It'll save much sat-nav-induced confusion when we pass through next weekend en route for the alps.

Morph


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Maybe this could be a 'sticky' put on the France Touring page for 2011, to help anyone ( like us ) touring in France later this year :idea: :wink:


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

We went that way a few weeks ago. 

Sat Nav was 'off road' for a few miles. Once you go through the toll booth before Reims it is easier to take the ring road than get into the town as you used to go. It really is not a problem, you could always update you mapping but then I am too tight to do that yet!!!!

Regards

Dick


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Dick1234 said:


> We went that way a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sat Nav was 'off road' for a few miles. Once you go through the toll booth before Reims it is easier to take the ring road than get into the town as you used to go. It really is not a problem, you could always update you mapping but then I am too tight to do that yet!!!!
> 
> ...


Agreed, most people will want to take the new ring route. However, somebody southbound approaching the new interchange unawares, might get confused with their sat nav telling them to exit right and the sign for the ring road saying A4 Metz. That is indeed where the A4 heads off to, but after 24km there's an exit right onto the A26 to Troyes and all points south.

Did you happen to notice that there was a sign to that effect? Something like "Pour A26 Troyes Dijon suivez A4 Metz."

Anyway, we've beaten this one to death now, and MHF readers will now be forewarned and forearmed ... hopefully! Reims always has been the easiest French city to get through, in our experience.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update. 
That's a great map with virtual drive through!


----------

